# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  تشكيلة مجوهرات للصبايا الحلوين زيكم

## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
زوقك كتير بعيد عن زوقي بس كتير عجبوني 
عجوبني كم خاتم باخر صوره كتير حلوين وفيهم حركه مميزه 

يسلمو اديكِ يا أحلى عروس 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لها ليش؟
يسلمو للمرور

----------


## &روان&

ممممممممممم كتير حلوين الاشياءات

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

زوئك كتير حلو روان وانا كمان حبيت هالموديل 
وحتى بفكر احكي لمحمد يجيبلي متله 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## (dodo)

حبيت هاد بس لو كان رفيع مو عريض
يسلمو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك دودو

----------


## shams spring

*

حبيتــه لهدا الخاتـم ... مشكو9و99و9وو9رة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

زوئك كتير حلو يا شموسة 
يسلمو للمرور

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الحلي زينةا  المرأة العصرية , فهي دائمة البحث عما يكمل أنوثتها , هذا ما تستحقه النساء .

----------

